# Authentic Chinese Recipes?



## JesseF (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone have any authentic chinese recipes? I don't want anything "Americanized".


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 11, 2011)

This link will take you to 193 recipes http://sunflower-recipes.blogspot.com


----------



## JesseF (Aug 11, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> This link will take you to 193 recipes http://sunflower-recipes.blogspot.com



great link, thanks! i'm looking for some healthy chicken recipes. any suggestions from this link?


----------



## binny (Aug 11, 2011)

Get a whole chicken, and poach it with water,leek spring onion , coriander and soy.
Remove the chicken and cut it into pieces and drizzle soy chicken stock from the pot and sesame oil over it and you got some nicely chinese poached chicken.
Serve with rice and grated ginger


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 11, 2011)

This looks like as good link 

Authentic Chinese Recipes from China and Taiwan | Eating China ????


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Timothy (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's a good site for them also:
OrientalFood.com



Snip 13 said:


> This looks like as good link
> Authentic Chinese Recipes from China and Taiwan | Eating China ????





Bolas De Fraile said:


> This link will take you to 193 recipes Sunflower Food Galore


 
I love the Internet! There is only one thing I've never found on the Internet; The complete rules, including all measurements, of the game of horseshoes. I've found pieces, but the entire package is never there. Pit distance, depth, peg height, throwing location rules, leaners, touchers, toppers, the works. All on one site.

Betcha you can't find it!  Weird, but true.

(Now watch four people find it...Ha!)


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.horseshoepitching.com
I would email these for the rules.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 12, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> http://www.horseshoepitching.com
> I would email these for the rules.


 
This started off as a bet between programmers about 20 years ago. All of our other games were resolved pretty easy, but this one was never found on the net as a package. No emailing is allowed. It has to be presented on an existing site.

It's not that we wanted the rules, just a website that listed them in totality.

Thanks though! It was nice of you to look that up for me!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 12, 2011)

I like daft bets too.


----------



## Jake11 (Aug 12, 2011)

For authenticity you may want to make some homemade Chinese 5 spice...

*Ingredients:* _(makes 6-7 tablespoons)_
8 star anise
1½ tbsp peppercorns
1 tbsp fennel seed
2 tsp cloves
3 inch piece of cinnamon


*tbsp* = tablespoon
*tsp* = teaspoon

In a coffee grinder, grind all the spices and combine.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 12, 2011)

Jake tell me you went to the test yesterday and you like cricket


----------



## linglau (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi give Chinese Recipes for All a try. Their recipes are like the one's you find in the takeaway (i.e. for chicken chow mein, mixed vegetables etc) however it just seems much healthier!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 13, 2011)

JesseF said:


> great link, thanks! i'm looking for some healthy chicken recipes. any suggestions from this link?


Healthy ok I cook outside on the washing machine Wokinater.Clic on pic


----------



## Timothy (Nov 20, 2011)

28wcc said:


> A friend sent me this link for authentic Chinese recipes:


 
That's a fine site, 28wcc! Thanks!


----------

